
Signs point to Apple abandoning OS X branding in favor of MacOS - IamFermat
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/04/signs-point-to-apple-abandoning-os-x-branding-in-favor-of-macos/
======
Someone
Do we get the logo back, too
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MacOS_original_logo.svg](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MacOS_original_logo.svg))?

------
jaxondu
I much prefer macOS to be consistent with tvOS, watchOS.

------
zer0defex
Never was a fan of the OSX release names during the post Steve Jobs era at
Apple. MacOS x.x like iOS is fine to me.

